# China Glaze Haul



## trincess (Apr 6, 2009)

From Transdesign


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 6, 2009)

ooo, those are great. Hope you enjoy your new nail polishes


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

ive been looking for tree hugger everywhere and cant find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy your polishes!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have Turned Up Turquoise on my toes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice colors, please post swatches in the nail thread


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 6, 2009)

great choices!


----------



## trincess (Apr 6, 2009)

thank you guys! right now I have a brand new konadicure, I had no idea that the polishes would arrive today. I'm going to swatch them soon =)


----------



## trincess (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_ive been looking for tree hugger everywhere and cant find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy your polishes!!!_

 
have you tried head2toebeauty.com?


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 6, 2009)

oh those shades are so nice. Nice haul! I really have to step out of my OPI comfort zone and try China Glaze


----------



## trincess (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_oh those shades are so nice. Nice haul! I really have to step out of my OPI comfort zone and try China Glaze_

 
Thank you! China Glaze is really my taste... I like OPI, but it's more sophisticated than CHG, and I'm still a child at heart =D


----------



## MissResha (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_ive been looking for tree hugger everywhere and cant find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy your polishes!!!_

 
 i bought mine from transdesign too...u should check there


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice colors, enjoy your polishes.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 6, 2009)

nice haul! i have second hand silk on my nails


----------



## trincess (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_nice haul! i have second hand silk on my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the colour! Wanted to have Mom's Chiffon too, but they were outta stock...

Thank you guys =)


----------



## Alison5683 (Apr 6, 2009)

I recently just started buying China Glaze and I LOVE THEM ! OMG ! My nails never chip ! The colors are beautiful and I love how bright they are. i wish I would have looked into them sooner !


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 6, 2009)

Is Midnight Ride just a cream black or is there any shimmer in it?


----------



## Willa (Apr 6, 2009)

I also bought Agent Lavender, it's sooo pretty!


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_have you tried head2toebeauty.com?_

 
it's out of stock! but thanks for the advice


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 6, 2009)

wow, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Apr 7, 2009)

tree hugger and outta bounds are ORGASMIC!!! Where did you get them?


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great haul!!! I have Agent Lavender as well and its gorgeous!! Enjoy ~


----------



## AmandDUR (Apr 7, 2009)

i just got agent lavender and turned up turquoise today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and ive got rodeo fanatic on my nails (LOVE it). enjoy your goodies!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 7, 2009)

Great haul! I love China Glaze too!


----------



## trincess (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Is Midnight Ride just a cream black or is there any shimmer in it?_

 
nope, it's a deep eggplant colour with shimmer in it. Looks black because of the picture, I tried to make others look like in real life and midnight ride was deeply affected in a bad way =)

here's what it actually looks like:






_image belongs to polishaddict.com_

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_tree hugger and outta bounds are ORGASMIC!!! Where did you get them?_

 
I got them online at Transdesign.com but they're out of Tree Hugger right now, I suggest you to try head2toebeauty.com!

*Thank you everyone!* My second haul is finally on its way today, yaaay!


----------



## Sophie040 (Apr 9, 2009)

Great haul! Tree hugger looks hot!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fabulous Haul ...I am about to start a CG collection...maybe I can stop buying lipstick and lipgloss..I need a new obsession thats cheaper


----------



## concertina (Apr 9, 2009)

I lovelovelove TransDesign. Almost as much as I love China Glaze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great Haul!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Apr 10, 2009)

Premier Nail Source

This site looks to have outta bounds and tree hugger in stock!  Along with a bunch of other colors.


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Apr 15, 2009)

Enjoy! I love nail polish almost as much as make-up.


----------



## trincess (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you! my boyfriend picked up the second haul, it will be on my hands on sunday =)


----------

